# New Hammy!



## RachJeremy (Sep 14, 2012)

I went out yesterday, under the intention of just going round garden shops eyeing up new yard footwear and cat/hamster stuff... Ended up leaving with this gorgeous boy! 
The shop had only had them in store that day, as they were just 2 (6, typo!) weeks old... I thought he was a little dwarf at first because i only saw his head, but then several other hammys the same size popped their heads out and they were other colours! One was a lovely golden brown and the other black and white. There was another but he was too busy burying himself in the bedding to care.
On top of that, because they were babies, they were only £5!!! I sat on it for a bit, and then decided i couldn't leave without him! I've been wanting a grey hammy for ages, but whenever i went looking for a new one, never found one... And they always say you'll find something you're looking for when you stop looking... So true!

So this is Sooty, a 2 (not 2, 6) week old Syrian male hamster. My latest addition to my ever growing new animal family.


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

Sorry to ignore your hamster's cuteness, but two weeks old? A syrian hamster will only just be opening it's eyes by then. It wouldn't even be fully weaned and should definitely not be taken away from the mother at that age. Are you sure he isn't 2 months old? He doesn't look 2 weeks old, after all.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

I think you'll find hes at least 6 weeks.
At 2 weeks I dont think their eyes are even open and he would be tiny.
Cute though


----------



## RachJeremy (Sep 14, 2012)

Sorry, typo... Yer i believe he's 6 weeks. I know 2 week would have been too young, but i pressed the wrong button XD my bad!


----------



## maisey (Oct 26, 2010)

He is beautiful! I am quite the hamster lover myself and did the same thing last christmas eve! Absolutly stunning colour, I hav never seen a grey with marking like that.


----------



## RachJeremy (Sep 14, 2012)

maisey said:


> He is beautiful! I am quite the hamster lover myself and did the same thing last christmas eve! Absolutly stunning colour, I hav never seen a grey with marking like that.


That's why i had to have him! He is quite the stunner. And he's getting friendly already. I haven't held him apart from when he climbed on my hand when i had my hand in the cage to get him used to my scent. He's settling in well.  So now i'm back to two hamsters XD Mum is not happy with me!


----------

